

Simple tool to make sure your Google tags are installed correctly - spncr2
http://www.collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2014/01/22/are-your-google-tags-installed-correctly/

======
usujason
For more robust tag debugging, I would recommend the ObservePoint Tag
Debugger. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/observepoint-
tag-d...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/observepoint-tag-
debugger/daejfbkjipkgidckemjjafiomfeabemo?hl=en-US)

------
poopsintub
Let's step into 2014 and remove the giant RSS icon from our homepage, shall
we?

